

Data trumps the HiPPO (Highest Paid Poisitions Opinion) - TimothyFitz
http://exp-platform.com/hippo.aspx

======
eries
This is one of the most practical resources on split-testing ever. Of course,
I have my own $.02 to add here:
[http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/09/one-
line-s...](http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/09/one-line-split-
test-or-how-to-ab-all.html)

